# Traffic sparen!



## Feldhofe (23. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein gigantisches Problem: TRAFFIC.
Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als zu sparen, wo es nur geht. Zuletzt habe ich über 2,5 Gigabyte am Tag verschleudert...das wird mir etwas zu teuer.

Wer hat da ein Tipp für mich?
Mir sind folgende Sachen eingefallen:

1) Bilder entfernen oder verkleinern/Auflösung, Farbzahl reduzieren

2) Code aufräumen, überflüssige Kommentare streichen, Queries zusammen fassen.

3) Nun aber drittens, und ich vermute, da mache ich was grundsätzlich falsch:
Meine Songtexte sind in der Tabelle im Format id/interpret/titel/text/ gespeichert.

Wenn ich einen Text anzeigen will, mache ich
SELECT * from tabelle where interpret=$interpret oder auch SELECT * from tabelle where id=$id

Sollte man das geschickterweise anders machen?



Gruß Feldhofe


----------



## hagi2k2 (23. Dezember 2002)

viele bands wie d-12 z.B. sind mehrmals aufgelistet
da kannse ja auch bisl sparen


----------



## Feldhofe (23. Dezember 2002)

Gut, das sind Kleinigkeiten.
Mir ging es da eher um das eigentliche Hauptproblem mit den Queries (s.o.)

Feldhofe


----------



## hagi2k2 (23. Dezember 2002)

da musste warten bis profis wie the real toolkit oder so kommen


----------



## Wolfsbein (23. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du queries zusammenfasst, sparst du keinen Traffic. Da musst du schon an den HTML Code ran. Als erstes solltest du den JS Code in eine Datei auslagern. Dann solltest du dich fragen, ob du die onmouseover und onclick events für die td Tags brauchst. Da kann man bestimmt noch mehr finden. Außerdem solltest du die Seite gepackt ausgeben, das spart bis zu 80% Code Traffic.


----------



## Hoellche (23. Dezember 2002)

servus.

1.] also einfach schauen wie groß die bilder sind (klingt doff is aber so)und dann schaun ob sie unbedingt nötig sind (manchmal ist weniger mehr)

2.] hierfür empfehle ich dir diesen Artikel , hier ist alles von komprimieter Datenübertragung bis zu SQL-Queryoptimierung drin, ist aber in englisch.

3.] das kommt darauf an wie du dir diese sortierung gedacht hast. im prinzip ist beides möglich und bis auf ein paar tausendstel sekunden auch gleichschnell. mach am bstend 3 tabellen die du dann verknüpfst,  so in der art :

1. tabelle allgemeine band_infos
             - band_id (Primärschlüssel)
             - band_name
             - band_wasweisich
               ...
2. tabelle alle bisherigen titel der band
             - titel_id (Primärschlüssel)
             - band_id (Fremdschlüssel von band_infos)
             - weitere titelinfos (album etc.)
3. lyrics zu den titeln
             - text_id ( Primärschlüssel)
             - band_id (Fremschlüssel von band_infos)
             - titel_id (Fremdschlüssel von titel_infos)
             - weitere infos

du kannst natürlich noch zwischen band_infos und titel_infos eine tabelle mit den alben der band machen, und den titeln dann die dazugehörige album_id zuordnen (wenn du willst natürlich, dementsprechend muss du dann auch die Primärschlüssel der untergeordneten Tabellen erweiteren, referentielle Integrität läßt grüßen)

ich hoffe es hilft 

P.S. etwaige Rechtschreibfehler unterliegen dem Copyright des Autors


----------



## Feldhofe (23. Dezember 2002)

Also diese Drei-Tabellen-WIrtschaft ist mir offen gesprochen zu aufwendig. 
Meinst du denn, dass das sehr viel Traffic erspart?

Was ich meiner Meinung nach ein echter Traffickiller ist, ist vermutlich die Volltextsuche...liege ich da richtig?
"select* from tabelle where text like %$string%" ...da werden doch sämtliche 15000 Texte geladen, oder??? Wieviel KB verbraucht so eine Suche wohl in etwa?

Feldhofe


----------



## melmager (23. Dezember 2002)

nee beim mysql zugriff werden nur die ausgaben als traffic gezählt 

mit andern worten bei der datenbank kannste nix sparen

es sei denn du machst alle texte als zip

und der arme user muss die zipdatei runterladen und auspacken ...

bilder bringen am meisten ...


----------



## danube (23. Dezember 2002)

*hüstel*

du hast 2,5 gb pro tag und bist wie ich sehe bei hosteurope? du zahlst 5 euro pro gb? 

tut mir leid, aber selbst schuld! du solltest dich vielleicht nach einem besseren webhoster umsehen als zu versuchen deine seite bis auf das letzte zu optimieren...da sparrst du im endeffekt mehr!

ansonsten schau mal ob du mod_gzip beim apache installiert hast

ansonsten, wie hier schon gesagt mach die onmouse effekte weg


----------



## Feldhofe (23. Dezember 2002)

Ja, ich bin bei Hosteurope.
Und es ist ein teurer Spaß, ja! 
Weißt du einen besseren Hoster? HE ist sehr zuverlässig, das gefällt mir schon.

Bilder hatte ich schonmal alle optimiert, da ist der Traffic auch tatsächlich um ein halbes GB am Tag runtergegangen...aber mit steigenden Besucherzahlen wieder auf 2,5 GB hochgestiegen. 

Machen die onmouseover-Effekte soviel im Traffic aus? Doch nur die kleinen Bildchen, die deswegen zweimal geladen werden und der Code selber (gut, der ist lang...).

Ansonsten: Mod_gzip -was ist das?
Also ich habe alle Queries in der Seite ganz schlicht und einfach in dieser Art un Weise drin:
$result = mysql_query("select * FROM tabelle order by id desc LIMIT $variable");

Feldhofe


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich glaub du verstehst hier was grundlegend falsch. Wenn du auch noch so umständlich in deiner Datenbank rumsuchst, das verursacht KEINEN Traffic. Nur was du zum User schickst, Text, Bilder usw. das verursacht Traffic. Was am meisten hilft ist Bilder verkleinern (oder weglassen). Ich meine, braucht es wirklich 4 Bilder von dir wie du vor deinem PC sitzt? Die sagen doch eh nix aus... Solches Zeug würd ich einfach mal weglassen.

Es gäbe eine ziemlich komplizierte möglichkeit Traffic zu sparen. Du schickst die Seite komprimiert zum User, durch ein Javascript wird das ganze dann wieder entpackt. (Wahrscheinlich würde das JavaScript so gross sein, das es den ganzen Traffic wieder brauchen würde.  )

Achja, mod_gzip ist ein PHP Modul das zip's entzippen, wieder zuzippen  und soweiter kann. Das würde aber leider auch nichts bringen, da du die Dateien auf dem Server entpacken müsstest und dann doch wieder unkomprimiert zum User schickst.


----------



## Feldhofe (23. Dezember 2002)

Terrance & Philipp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaub du verstehst hier was grundlegend falsch. Wenn du auch noch so umständlich in deiner Datenbank rumsuchst, das verursacht KEINEN Traffic. Nur was du zum User schickst, Text, Bilder usw. das verursacht Traffic.


Achso! Neee...das hatte ich wirklich anders gedacht.
Aber so ist ja umso besser... 



			
				Terrance & Philipp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was am meisten hilft ist Bilder verkleinern (oder weglassen). Ich meine, braucht es wirklich 4 Bilder von dir wie du vor deinem PC sitzt? Die sagen doch eh nix aus... Solches Zeug würd ich einfach mal weglassen.


Neee...die machen das bestimmt nicht aus. Habe auf allen Seiten ivisible Zähler mitlaufen, diese Seiten mit meinem Wohnort oder mir selber werden Klickraten von weit unter 1% -lohnt sich bei denen nicht. Aber die alte Seite mit dem Siedlerkarten "Making of" könnte man sich wirklich schenken, das stimmt schon... 



			
				Terrance & Philipp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gäbe eine ziemlich komplizierte möglichkeit Traffic zu sparen. Du schickst die Seite komprimiert zum User, durch ein Javascript wird das ganze dann wieder entpackt. (Wahrscheinlich würde das JavaScript so gross sein, das es den ganzen Traffic wieder brauchen würde.  )


Gut, das ist dann auch keine so lohnende Alternative... 

Also, ich werds mal probieren und mich von den onmouseover-Sachen trennen, vielleicht bringt's das ja tatsächlich....

Gruß und Danke, Feldhofe


----------



## Rios (23. Dezember 2002)

darf ich dir mal vorrechnen:

zb auf der seite über feldhofe, hab ich mal kurz die dateigrösse der bilder überschlagen: über 200kb glaub ich..
heute 17 000 besucher (wow  )
wenn jetzt 500 von denen die feldhofe seite aufrufen sind das schon mal 10 MB !!!

Natürlich weiss ich dass die stamm user nicht jedes mal die ganze seite durchsurfen etc, aber die bilder sind glaub ich der grösste anteil.

Bevor du jetzt die ganze datenbank struktur umhaust, würd ich lieber mal bei dne bildern sparen, qualität, grösse, anzahl, s. obige posts


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (23. Dezember 2002)

Wollt noch n'Kompliment machen, hast wirkliche viele und gute Texte auf deiner Seite. Daumen hoch!


----------



## danube (23. Dezember 2002)

mod_gzip ist ein apache modul dass die daten komprimiert an den user schickt und somit ziemlich viel traffic spart (bis zu 80% ). eigentlich sollte es schon mitinstalliert sein. das kannst du mit dem phpinfo befehl überprüfen, auf der phpinfo seite steht normalerweise wenn mod_gzip aktiviert ist.

hier noch ein paar anbieter:
http://www.hetzner.de/price_performance.htm
http://www.loomes.de/dedi_loomes/dedi_overview.html
http://y-w-s.de/webhosting/webhosting.php
http://www.rh-tec.de/direkt-domains/unlimited/index.html


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (24. Dezember 2002)

Wie soll das gehn? Dann müsste der User ja extra ein Programm haben das alles extrahiert... Bist du sicher das mod_gzip ein Apache mod ist und nicht PHP?


----------



## danube (24. Dezember 2002)

das macht der browser...

bei einigen älteren browser versionen funktioniert es nicht, da werden die daten dann ganz normal übertragen...

http://www.google.de/search?q=cache....com/apache/mod_gzip/+mod_gzip&hl=de&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Feldhofe (24. Dezember 2002)

Versteh jetzt nicht so recht -das Ding komprimiert also die Ergebnisse von der Datenbank...aber wie werden die bei mir wieder entpackt??
Und bringt das denn wirklich so viel, dass es sich lohnen würde, das auf meine Seite zu tun?

Gruß Feldhofe


----------



## JohannesR (24. Dezember 2002)

Also bringen tut es das auf jeden fall 
Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen man würde 40% traffic einsparen.


----------



## danube (24. Dezember 2002)

nein, nicht die ergebnisse der datenbank sondern die komplette seite die vom surfer angefordert wird. also die schon fertig geparste seite mit allen mysql ergebnissen, so wie du sie hier im forum auch siehst. das modul komprimiert diese seite dann (bis zu 80 prozent) bevor sie endgültig an den surfer geschickt wird. beim surfer wird die seite vom browser dann wieder entpackt und ganz normal angezeigt. er merkt also garnicht ob die seite jetzt gepackt wurde oder nicht.

hat der surfer einen älteren browser der das nicht unterstützt schickt der server im halt die ganz normale seite (also ohne komprimierung)

das kann dir bis zu 80 prozent an traffic sparen

hoffe mal das war verständlich...


----------



## JohannesR (24. Dezember 2002)

Das war mal verständlich  Danke!


----------



## Wolfsbein (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *Das war mal verständlich  Danke! *


Hmmm, bis auf die Erklärung wie die komprimierte Seite beim User gehandhabt wird, habe ich das doch alles schon oben geschrieben?


----------



## Feldhofe (26. Dezember 2002)

Naja, das hört sich ja ber gut an! 
Und wie installiere ich das für meine Page, dass die Seiten komprimiert übermittelt werden??

Feldhofe


----------



## danube (26. Dezember 2002)

hast du denn schonmal nachgeschaut ob es bei dir installiert ist?

wenn nicht dann mach ne php datei mit folgendem inhalt und lad sie auf deinen server hoch:

```
<?php
phpinfo();
?>
```

ruf die seite auf und schau was unter "apache" bei "loaded modules" steht. wenn dort was von "mod_gzip" steht ist es schon installiert.

ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5587
http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5260

oder frag deinen provider


----------



## Feldhofe (26. Dezember 2002)

Hmmm...das ist nicht dabei!
Aber wie kriege ich das auf den Server? Der gehört ja Hosteurope, die lassen doch da nicht extra wegen mir in Programm laufen!

Feldhofe


----------



## Fabian H (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich glaub da hast du schlechte chancen (du hast ja keine schreibzugriff auf den server)

bitte schlagt mich wenn das jetzt falsch ist:-(


----------



## danube (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *Hmmm...das ist nicht dabei!
> Aber wie kriege ich das auf den Server? Der gehört ja Hosteurope, die lassen doch da nicht extra wegen mir in Programm laufen!
> 
> Feldhofe *



da hätte ich drauf wetten können 
hosteurope ist halt n saftladen und verarschen ihre kunden auch noch 

um das zu installieren brauchst du root zugriff, wenn das ein ganz normales hosting paket ist kannst du es selbst also nicht installieren. wende dich einfach mal an HE, wenn sie das nicht machen wollen kündige und wechsel zu einem anderen provider...
denn mod_gzip ist eigenltich standart und sogar bei den meisten billig hosts installiert..

aber HE will halt durch den Traffic mächtig kohle machen


----------



## Feldhofe (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von danube _
> *
> aber HE will halt durch den Traffic mächtig kohle machen *



Ach, das glaube ich eigentlich nicht, erstens kostet die der Traffic auch ne ganze Menge und zweitesn dürften eh nur sehr wenige es schaffen, über die "60 GB monatlich"-Grenze zu kommen.

Eigentlich bin ich mit HE sehr zufrieden, einen 24h-Support, der noch dazu auch völlig kostenlos mit 0800-er Nummer ist, gibt es nicht überall.
Früher war ich bei Puretec -das war ein einiges Ärgernis.

Werd morgen mal anrufen und nachfragen (evtl. ändert sich dann ja die meinung über meinen "Leib- und Magenprovider"... )

Feldhofe


----------



## JohannesR (27. Dezember 2002)

Jaaa, der Traffic kost' die was, aber den zahlst DU ja ...
Die 60GB sind im Monatsbeitrag einkalkuliert, alles was darüber hinaus geht, dürften die FAST als reingewinn verbuchen, DIE kostet das GB nämlich FAST nichts


----------



## Feldhofe (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal weiterhelfen?

Hier, das ist auf dem Server alles drauf:
http://www.hosteurope.de/support/php4info.html

Die vom Support meinten, das würde ausreichen, ich müsste in meinen Quellcode nur noch die entsprechenden Befehle zum Zippen einfügen.
Stimmt das??? 
Ich dachte, MOD GZIP wäre ein Apachemodul, was von allein zippt, wenn es installiert ist?

Was muss ich nun machen??

Gruß und Danke schonml!
Feldhofe


----------



## Patrick Kamin (19. Februar 2003)

*-*

danube, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten 

```
ob_start("ob_gzhandler");
```
Damit sollte es klappen.


----------



## Feldhofe (19. Februar 2003)

Danke für den Tipp!
Aber wo füge ich das ein in meine PHP-Datei?
In die Datei, die ich überall include, wo ich Datenbankanfragen mache oder muss die überall stehen?? Wäre klasse, wenn du mir mal ein Beispeil geben könntest!!

Gruß zurück aus Hamburg
Feldhofe


----------



## danube (19. Februar 2003)

*Re: -*



> _Original geschrieben von Caminus _
> *danube, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten
> *


*mhh* sollte vielleicht dein lebensmotto werden!

es ging darum ob es überhaupt installiert ist und nicht wie man es benutzt


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Das musst du überall ganz an den Anfang der Datei schreiben.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (19. Februar 2003)

*-*

Und? Ist es installiert?


----------



## Feldhofe (19. Februar 2003)

Tja, schaut mal hier ist die Aufstellung über den Server:
http://www.hosteurope.de/support/php4info.html 

Die vom Support meinte, es würde gehen.
Steht aber nicht Mod Gzip da sondern irgendein anderes ZIP.

Feldhofe


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Wenn keine Fehlermeldung kommt, dann wird es wahrscheinlich funktionieren. Kommt eine?


----------



## Feldhofe (19. Februar 2003)

Nö, ist kein Unterschied zu vorher _sichtbar_! Hab das jetzt direkt nach das 

<?

gesetzt, ist das richtig??
Und wie mach ich das, wenn am Anfang erstmal allerlei reiner HTML-Kram kommt,
also z.B.

<html><head><body>

und dann erst ein <? print"xxx"; ?>

Oder gehen nur PHP-AUsgaben zu komprimeren??
???????

Danke, Feldhofe


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht wirklich aus damit aber es wäre logisch wenn es auch das andere komprimieren würde -> Zeile ganz nach oben.

Wenn keine Fehlermeldung kommt wird deine Seite ab jetzt wahrscheinlich komprimiert.


----------



## Feldhofe (19. Februar 2003)

Neee....ich glaub so einfach geht das nicht! Schau mal hier:
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.ob-start.php

Ich glaub, ich mach mal ein neues Thema dazu auf!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Caminus soll doch mal sagen obs so funktioniert.

Vielleicht musst du das noch an den Schluss setzen.


```
ob_end_flush("ob_gzhandler");
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2003)

Von der PHP.NET site:


```
<?php

ob_start("ob_gzhandler");

?>
<html>
<body>
<p>This should be a compressed page.
</html>
<body>
```

Link:

http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.ob-gzhandler.php

Dafür braucht man die zlib (is bei hosteurope drauf). Die neuen Brwoser unterstützen das, ältere nicht.


----------



## Feldhofe (20. Februar 2003)

Klasse!
Mal so nebenbei, wieviel Prozent sollte man dadurch einsparen können?? UNd was ist mit Bildern, die werden wohl nicht nochmal komprimiert, oder??

Feldhofe


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. Februar 2003)

Bilder werden leider nicht nochmal komprimiert... würde wohl auch nicht sonderlich viel bringen. Vor allem nicht mit gzip, das ja AFAIK für Textdateien ausgelegt ist...
Beim HTML-Code kann man allerdings - wie schon erwähnt - bis zu 80% an Traffic einsparen.
Hm, anscheinend sogar noch mehr, bei der aktuellen Einstiegsseite von http://www.superlyrics.de sind's momentan sogar rund 82%


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Von wo weisst du das?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. Februar 2003)

Phoenix starten, http://www.superlyrics.de ansurfen, Strg+I, übertragene Dateigröße (c) merken, Strg+V, Quelltext in ein neues Dokument in EditPlus kopieren, Alt+E + B, Dateigröße (s) merken, Windows-Rechner per Strg+F12 aufrufen, (s-c)/s berechnen


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

:video: :denken: 


Achja: !!!Phoenix geht ab!!!


----------



## Feldhofe (20. Februar 2003)

Boahh....das wär ja einfach nur zu geil!!
Bislang zahl ich mich dumm und dämlich für den Traffic...bin ich ja mal gespannt, was das bringt!!
--> morgen veröffentliche ich die "exklusivdaten" aus der Serveruaswertung!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Da bin ich mal gespannt drauf.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du im Moment 2.5GB pro Tag?
Und wieviel ist bei deinem Hostingpaket inebgriffen?


----------



## Feldhofe (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Da bin ich mal gespannt drauf.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du im Moment 2.5GB pro Tag?
> Und wieviel ist bei deinem Hostingpaket inebgriffen? *



Inziwcshen sogar noch mehr, teilweise über 3 ...60GB im MOnat sind inklusive.

Feldhofe


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Aua. Und wieviel kostet es pro GB extra?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Februar 2003)

Jedes zusätzliche MB kostet 1 Cent bei diesem Hostingpaket...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (21. Februar 2003)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab zahlt Feldhofe im Monat für den Traffic noch 300€ extra?


----------



## dave_ (26. März 2003)

und wie viel hast gespart feldhofe?
bin etwas spät mim antworten jaja ich weiss


----------



## Feldhofe (26. März 2003)

Also nochmals danke Leute...der Traffic ist dadurch nur noch etwa halb so groß!!!

Gruß fh


----------



## BastianW (10. Juli 2003)

Hi,

was genau ist denn bitte Phoenix???

@Feldhofe
Welches Hosteurope Webpack hast du denn??? 
Führe ich bei mir phpinfo() aus steht da nirgendwo mod_gzip 

Hier mal ein paar Interessante Links zu dem Thema:
http://www.schroepl.net/projekte/mod_gzip/index.htm
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.ob-gzhandler.php

EDIT:
Fastzinierend... scheint zu klappt 

An den Seitenanfang: ob_start("ob_gzhandler");
An das Seitenende: ob_end_flush("ob_gzhandler");

checken kann man das hier:
http://leknor.com/code/gziped.php

Allerdings bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
Warning: Wrong parameter count for ob_end_flush() in ....


Wie Stelle ich denn das Level ein dh. wie stark der komprimiert?


----------



## crimbler (10. Juli 2003)

*Unbegrenzt Traffic*

Um Traffic zu sparen wurden schon sehr viele Sachen gennant.
Ich habe meine Webseite (Gästebuchservice) bei Metanet.ch gehostet.
Meine Seite verursacht ebenfalls ziemlich Traffic, jedoch ist Traffic bei Metanet kostenlos.

Grüsse

crimbler


----------



## BastianW (10. Juli 2003)

@crimbler
Traffic unlimited kriegste an jeder Ecke... Z.B. bei Strato.de
Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind das nur Köderangebote, auf die meistens Newbies reinfallen, selbst das Webpack bei Hosteurope habe ich (vernüftig Optimiertes Layout d.h. Grafiken vorrausgesetzt!) noch nie ausgelastet, und dabei habe ich da schon einige GB Traffic!... Sämtliche Provider und MetaNet macht das sicherlich nicht anders, sie packt viele Newbies auf einen einzigen Server, dann hat man hat zwar toll viel Traffic, aber die Seiten werden so langsam aufgebaut, das die meisten User gefrustet wegklicken... das mag evtl. bei deinem Gästebuch total egal sein (denke mal so 50Unique in der Woche), aber wenn man so wie ich auf dem Server ein Woltlab-Board betreibt erzeugt das schon viel Traffic und Rechnerpower! So ein Forum würde ich niemals auf einem Webpack installieren...


----------



## crimbler (10. Juli 2003)

Mag sicherlich in vielen Fällen stimmen.
Mein Gästebuchhosting hat jedoch auch an die 2500 Zugriffe am Tag + 200 Besucher auf der Hauptseite.
Dann noch insgesammt über 60 000 Einträge.
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch absolut keine Performance Probleme.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das auch noch nicht wirklich viel 2500 Zugriffe am Tag.

Grüsse
crimbler


----------



## BastianW (10. Juli 2003)

Hm,

kommt drauf an ob das jetzt Unique User sind... oder nicht... wenn ein User z.B. die Seite innerhalb 2Stunden 15mal besucht ist das für mich halt nur ein Besucher und nicht 15, zudem erfasse ich den User auch nicht auf jeder Seite, sowie manche Newbies mit ihrem edstatbasic.net nach dem Muster 100Seiten x 15Besuche von 1 User = 1500 User  es ist und bleibt halt nur einer... unique halt  

Und wo wir dann schonmal bei Besuchern sind... der beste Counter ist noch immer:
http://www.getchoo.de/

Ein Paar Features:
*Welche Seite wird am häufigsten Aufgerufen
*Wie viele User auf der Seite
*Wie viele Monatlich
*Wie viel Traffic Monatlich
*Woher kommt der User
*Welches Betriebsystem & Auflösung
*Mit welchen Suchbegriffen findet der User mich
*Downloadcounter
*Adminbereich + Passwordgeschützt
*Wie lange hält sich ein Besucher auf der Seite auf
*uvm.

Das Genialste ist das nachsehen kann wo ein User langgeht... d.h. man sieht von welcher Seite er auf welche klickt (solange er sich auf der eigenen Webseite befindet!)


----------



## xamunrax (12. Juli 2003)

> wenn ein User z.B. die Seite innerhalb 2Stunden 15mal besucht ist das für mich halt nur ein Besucher und nicht 15,



 also ich denke mal es benutzt heute keiner (oder sehr wenige) diese art von "countern" da heute schon an jeder ecke counter mit ip sperre angeboten werden und ich selber nutze auch ein solches webpack unter anderem...  also ich habe insgesammt 21 Domains (eigenständige, also nicht einmal webspace und 2 domains...) und davon sind einige webpackets und einige normal mit traffic limit... na klar ein unterschied ist das sicherlich aber so gross wie von dir geschildert muss ich sagen ist er nicht...

naja musste nur mein wort erheben weil ich hinsichtlich meiner webpackete nicht als noob bezeichnet werden wollte  

MfG Ra


----------



## Yoda (13. Juli 2003)

Tag auch,
also mein Tipp wäre einfach einen Webhoster zu nehmen der unlimited Traffic anbieted.
Ich kann dir jetzt nichts über die zuverlässigkeit o.ä. sagen aber bei Trafficfrei.de bekommst meiner Meinung nach gute Angebote und hast unlimited Traffic.
Pcnub


----------



## BastianW (13. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mir mal Trafficfrei angesehen... allerdings ist die Firma keine AG und noch nichtmals eine GMBH... Einen guten Tip... ich hatte mal bei so einem Hoster eine ziemlich teuere Domain liegen... dachte auch das ich an dieser Stelle Geld spaaren kann... naja.. der Hoster ging Pleite, war ja auch klar bei den Angeboten... wollte dann wechseln... ist ja auch SOOO easy... der Insolvenzverwalter blockierte aber mit allen Mitteln den Transfer... Briefe nicht angekommen... Immer nur die Sekretärin am Telefon die sich notizen macht usw... klar wenn alle Kunden weg sind, ist der Laden keine Müde mark mehr wert! Deshalb liegt es im interesse des Insolvenzverwalters möglichst viele Kunden so lange zu behalten bis die Insolvenz ber die Bühne ist... Naja ende des Liedes war mit einem Anwalt kriegte ich meine Domain heraus... der Umzug kostete eine verdammt große Menge Geld... Zudem was währe wenn dieser Provider einfach als Inhaber der Domain (z.B. Admin - C ) auf einen Mr. X in Timbuktu registriert hätte und dann mit dem Geld von Mr. X in den nächsten Flieger nach Timbuktu gesetzt hätte? Ich bezweifel das du die Domain dann jemals wieder bekommst. Und wenn doch sind sicherlich ALLE kunden schon lange weg... 


Fazit:
Für so eine Mein-Und-Meine-Katze-Und-ICH.de Domain ist das ok... allerdings brauch man den unlimeted Traffic dann sicherlich nicht. Und teuere Domains oder die man selbst für teuer erachtet sollte man sicherlich nur einer AG oder einer GmbH anvertrauen um teilweise etwas sicher zu sein!

Das ist meine Meinung... leider mußte ich das erst am eigenen Leib lernen!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (13. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht sollten wir den Thread hier einfach in Ruhe sterben lassen.

Allerdings was kostenlosen Traffic angeht: Seiten, die wirklich enormen Traffic erzeugen sind bei "unlimited Traffic" Anbietern nicht gerne gesehen. Verständlich, schließlich zahlen die auch für ihren Traffic und erzielen den Profit nur durch Mischkalkulationen, die von vielen Kunden ausgehen, welche das Angebot bei weitem nicht ausschöpfen.

Sollte man da den Traffic überstrapazieren, darf man entweder auf die Vertragskündigung aufgrund von Hintertüren in den AGB warten oder auf die Pleite des Hosters. (Ja, auch Strato hat schon PowerWeb M Kunden mit zu viel Traffic rausgeschmissen.)

So, damit sollte nun aber das Thema echt gegessen sein, zumal das Thema "freier Traffic" schon nicht mehr wirklich der Beantwortung der eigentlichen Frage dient, die ja nun auch schon geklärt war.

Fluke


----------

